# Decrease Draw Length on an Old Hoyt?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i would assume if its been away for a long time then its prolly an issue of strings n cables stretching prolly, wouldnt hurt for safetys sake to get some new ones on


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

You can decrease draw length by "Short Stringing" the bow.

This envolves putting a shorter string than the bow has when the bow is in spec. This will not only reduce the draw length but the poundage will also drop quite a bit.

It is not the ideal way but it will work.

A better way is to try and find a smaller cam/wheel from the same series that is already on the bow.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Chances of finding any parts for something as old as a ProHunter are slim and none......and Slim's leaving town.....:doh:

Does it have steel cables or had they switched to fast-flight when they built those?
Short stringing may be your only option.....as stated it will lower the draw length and poundage.....and it will also reduce the let-off.


----------



## logan5 (Jan 24, 2009)

It has steel cables. How much shorter bow string would you recommend? Thanks for the advice :smile:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

About 3/4 of an inch shorter... but you will need to experiment to get the result you need.

I have short strung my Pro Vantage to get the draw down but my dealer and I played with different string lengths to get what I needed.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I think I remember that the early prohunters used a 2.2 inch diameter wheel for the 30" and 31" draw because they did not make a 2.35" wheel at first. If it is a later one, it may have a 2.35 wheel for a 31" draw or like someone else stated it may have a stretched string.

If your wheels are 2.2, the draw range should be 29-30-31. If they are the 2.35 the draw range should be 30-31-32. If they are the 2.5 the draw range should be 31-32-33.

The prohunter wheels should all be 50% letoff, especially the early bows of 1984 through 1986. There might have been some wheels in 1986 or 1987 that were 50% for one axle and 65% for the other.

The 2.2 would be the ones you need. The cable length should be the same for the three wheels but the string lengths would be different. I cannot remember the string lengths.

There are probably hundreds of 2.2 Hoyt early energy wheels around the country. I likely have some that I would give to you, but I will not be able to get to them until May. You may find someone else with some sooner.


----------



## logan5 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Jim for the information and the generous offer. I may be contacting you in May. I appreciate all the good advice.:smile:


----------

